# Is The Parrot Head Back Yet?



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Anybody heard from Jolly? Think he fell in?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

When he gets back, we'll be informed. Assume since we haven't been informed, he isn't back.

Hope the Margaritaville part of Hawaii is still intact.









Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We'll hear when he is back
Sure hope he is having a great time

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where do you suppose he got the count-down thingy for his sig?

Think I'll crack PDX_Doug's account and add that to his sig for the PNW Rally


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess we'll be able to tell that he's back when Wolfie shows up.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I guess we'll be able to tell that he's back when Wolfie shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey!* 
That's how ugly rumors get started! But, just so you know, the weather was great & Margaritaville still stands







Jolly's having a great time


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we'll be able to tell that he's back when Wolfie shows up.
> ...


You see! SEE!
I knew it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I think parrot head is in Margaritaville for 2 weeks and it will take another 3 weeks just to re-cover
















Thor


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Jolly who?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Is it true? Has he been spotted? Has Jolly man returned to the lower 48? I think he was seen somewhere between California and North Dakota last night? Not sure but they saw someone with a hawiian shirt, somewhat of a tan, sipping margherittas and singing Jimmy Buffet songs. Is that him?

sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well when he does come back I hope he brings some of that nice weather with him

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete just checked in...










He got home just in time to dig out.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh my...what a hangover!

Aloha!
Jolly's back in 'da house! What's been shakin' around here.

Mahalo for all the good wishes. The trip was great, the sun was hot, the beer was cold. Had a great time, and have many great new stories to tell.

To paraphrase a quote from the PARROTHEAD NATIONAL ANTHEM...

"With nothing to show but this brand new tattoo,
But it's a real beauty, a Mexican cutie,
How it got here I haven't a clue."

Ok, so the new tattoo really isn't a Mexican cutie, (although I did drink some Cervasas in Mexico) and I do have a clue how it got there....
I'll post a pic soon...maybe it will become my new avatar?

PS...I didn't see one OUTBACK in Hawaii. I think I'm going to start a dealership!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome home Pete. So when is your next trip?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jolly.......welcome back.....

Glad you had a great trip. Did you bump in to Jimmy B. while you were out and did you get him set up to do a show for the National Outbackers Rally!!!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome back Pete!!

I wonder what shipping costs would be to Hawaii









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> So when is your next trip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feb 11th, 2007


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You must look funny being the only guy in ND with a sunburn









Welcome back!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> [snapback]82707[/snapback]​


Oh great! Now I'll be singing "Tiny Bubbles" all day.









Edit 2-24. Don Ho disappeared so I thought I'd put him back.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*THE JOLLY MON RETURNS!!! WHOO HOO!!!*

Welcome home Pete! action

I thought it might be you the other day, when I saw a jet pass overhead with an Outback in tow!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome back Jooly
Glad to hear you had a great time
Can't wait to see some pics









Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome back, Jolly. So glad you had a good trip. Tell all..... OK, tell some!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YES! The JOLLY MAN is BACK!!!

Now you can defend your own good name - they've been spreading rumors about us, you know?!

Cerveza in Mexico.....and Kona in Hawaii? Snorkelling? Diving? You did get some of the good stuff, didn't you? Will be ordering a case tomorrow - sure wish we could pick it up, in person!!!

COME ON!!! We want stories - We want pictures! I need to see a photo of anything that looks like sun!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...what rumors? Anything juicy?

Since you are all my very close friends...I'll let you see some pics:

My Webpage


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing so we can all drool and envy!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice Tattoo !!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

dougdogs said:


> Nice Tattoo !!
> [snapback]85140[/snapback]​


thanks...they didn't have the OUTBACKERS logo.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Great Pictures! Thanks for sharing!
I'll make it there someday!









Actually, we've talked about going there for our 25th anniversary.
Only 7 more years to go!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How did you like the open balcony? Seems to "How you doing neighbor" for my tastes.

Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pictures, Pete!
Looks like you had a blast!









Welcome back to reality...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GREAT photos, Jolly! Great memories! Welcome back action sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome Back action

I am sure glad that you enjoyed your trip. Some really awesome pics









Thor


----------

